# When Did It End??



## carlitos60 (Dec 27, 2015)

Does Anyone knows When the Industry Stop Using the Bolting Bottom Brackets???
Just Wondering!!!
Thanks, Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 27, 2015)

Great question! Maybe around the med teens.


----------



## tocbike (Dec 27, 2015)

for CCM it was 1917


----------



## bairdco (Dec 27, 2015)

Some tandems still use it in the front to tension the chains.


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 27, 2015)

Schwinn Town & Country 
   early 1960's ..


----------



## barracuda (Dec 27, 2015)

I suspect the change accompanied the advent and acceptance of one-piece cranksets in the teens.


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 27, 2015)

detroitbike said:


> Schwinn Town & Country
> early 1960's ..




That Has to be WAY.......Off!!!!

Late Teens Sounds Ok!!! 
*Does It Includes European Makers?????*


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 27, 2015)

Still in use.


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## okozzy (Dec 27, 2015)

ohdeebee is right, still being used in many single speed bikes now a days,it allows you to tension the chain with out having rear facing drop outs built into the frame.


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 28, 2015)

okozzy said:


> ohdeebee is right, still being used in many single speed bikes now a days,it allows you to tension the chain with out having rear facing drop outs built into the frame.




*OK!  However, I'm Referring to the OLD Style or Pre war System!!!  It's Obvious that some OLD Systems have Returned, Like the Shaft Drive!!!

BUT, It Had Ended at One Point Before Returning with New Tech!!!
*

Just Trying to ID a Possible Year of a Prewar Bike with It!!!!

Thanks for the Comments!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 28, 2015)

It never really went away!!!!!!!!!!!... if you need help narrowing down the year of your bike then post a pic of the whole bike and not just a tiny aspect of it. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 28, 2015)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 28, 2015)

SO,,,,These Answers are Just Plain Wrong!!!



rustyspoke66 said:


> 1. Great question! Maybe around the med teens.




2.  for CCM it was 1917 

3.  I suspect the change accompanied the advent and acceptance of one-piece cranksets in the teens. 

As far as The CABE,,,Other than the Racycle, After the Mid 10s No American Brand Used Them!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 28, 2015)

yea still being used but think what he's looking for is about 1910-14 ish


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 28, 2015)

When eBay came into view.


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 28, 2015)

really I have seen them used on all kinds of bikes (all kinds of years) from tandems to race bikes that used a casset type BB. Not all antique bikes used them , I have 6 pre 1895 bikes non have a split BB age is not a factor design is


----------



## frampton (Dec 28, 2015)

Riverside Redlands Schwinn (RRS) used it in the early 80's on their BMX race bikes.


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 4, 2016)

bikejunk said:


> really I have seen them used on all kinds of bikes (all kinds of years) from tandems to race bikes that used a casset type BB. Not all antique bikes used them , I have 6 pre 1895 bikes non have a split BB age is not a factor design is




Plus there were multiple BB styles


----------

